
Play 2.2.0 Released - EzGraphs
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/play-framework/jJ1WCsU8O7c
======
EzGraphs
Highlights:
[http://www.playframework.com/documentation/2.2.0/Highlights2...](http://www.playframework.com/documentation/2.2.0/Highlights22)

